# DreamChi Tote Bag headin to KellyB!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my...i finally finished!...
hope u like it. where are u Kelly! LOL :lol:

15 x 15 zippered tote bag 








embroidered "Chi Mom" with sterling silver Chihuahua charm & silver nickel jumpring









TLI: tomaro night is ur night! LOL :albino:
Evelyn: ur snuggle bag is Saturday night


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

very cute!!! love all your creations.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

miuccias said:


> very cute!!! love all your creations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you!!!! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous once again! I love "my night." :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Gorgeous once again! I love "my night." :lol:


Hehehe yes tonight it the night! *party down* rofl :albino: the weed and flamingos! :smilebox:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ochen classno!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Are those tote bags to carry the dogs in? They are really nice. ummm I am thinking..Can't wait to see how my snuggle bag turned out!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Ochen classno!


Lol what does this one mean? 



Evelyn said:


> Are those tote bags to carry the dogs in? They are really nice. ummm I am thinking..Can't wait to see how my snuggle bag turned out!!!!!!


These totes are for non living things lol but the next one I'm using a heavy duty material for straps so I'm gonna see how KC does in it. I also have an idea for another dog carrier but I'm still working on how to put it together as well as a new pet bed in the works  phew....so busy lol


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see and hear about your new idea's !!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I am loving that bag!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol what does this one mean?



You are not fluent in Russian yet? :dontknow: Come on girl! 

It means "very cool". I like it a lot, my little make up bag from you would look fabulous in it! It's a set!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

What a cute bag...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Hehehe yes tonight it the night! *party down* rofl :albino: the weed and flamingos! :smilebox:


I'll be there with bells on! :lol: With weed and Flamingos, bells will fit in perfect. Hahahaha!! 

PS~ For anyone that doesn't know the story behind weed and Flamingos, no I don't smoke weed. Although I might start. Joke! Hahahaha!! Pidge's auto-correct wants me to smoke da funny stuff.  :lol: 

Pidge, I'm not sure with weed, Flamingos and bells that the blankie would get made. There's no telling what would come from that material. :lol:


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

It's adorable! I love the material!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Can't wait to see and hear about your new idea's !!!


thanks me too! LOL :]



EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> I am loving that bag!


wohoo thank u!



~LS~ said:


> You are not fluent in Russian yet? :dontknow: Come on girl!
> 
> It means "very cool". I like it a lot, my little make up bag from you would look fabulous in it! It's a set!


LMAo! for some reason i cant memorize russian words @[email protected] how coo! thanks! lmao yea it would be a set!



CHITheresa said:


> What a cute bag...


thanks!



TLI said:


> I'll be there with bells on! :lol: With weed and Flamingos, bells will fit in perfect. Hahahaha!!
> 
> PS~ For anyone that doesn't know the story behind weed and Flamingos, no I don't smoke weed. Although I might start. Joke! Hahahaha!! Pidge's auto-correct wants me to smoke da funny stuff.  :lol:
> 
> Pidge, I'm not sure with weed, Flamingos and bells that the blankie would get made. There's no telling what would come from that material. :lol:


hahahaha they may not believe u queen T! you do talk funnys like a doggeh ;p teeheehee! hmmm flamingos wearin bells? :]



Lupita's mom said:


> It's adorable! I love the material!


thank you!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't wait! I got a cosmetic bag to match and Barney got a snuggle bag. I am SO excited! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If I smoked da funny stuff I'd be talking gibberish. Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> I can't wait! I got a cosmetic bag to match and Barney got a snuggle bag. I am SO excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


wohoooo!!!! so glad u like it!



TLI said:


> If I smoked da funny stuff I'd be talking gibberish. Hahahaha!!!!!


LMAO!!! okai queen T flamingo wee(s)


----------



## BellaPeony2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

Omg so cute I want one!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BellaPeony2013 said:


> Omg so cute I want one!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Bella  feel free to msg me if u have any questions


----------

